# Bussit > Paikallisliikenne muualla Suomessa >  Rauman paikallisliikenne

## Suntikka

> Koiviston Auto -yhtymään kuuluva Satakunnan Liikenne Oy on voittanut tarjouskilpailun Rauman kaupungin paikallisen linja-autoliikenteen hoitamisesta viisivuotiskauden 201015. Rauman kaupunginhallitus hyväksyi paikallisliikenteen ostosopimuksen, johon sisältyy mahdollisuus kahden vuoden jatkokauteen vuoden 2015 jälkeen. Tarjouksensa Rauman paikallisbussiliikenteestä jättivät myös Veolia Transport West Oy ja Raision Turistiauto Oy.
> 
> Paikallisbussiliikennettä on perinteisesti Raumalla harjoittanut Oras-Liikenne Oy. Satakunnan Liikenne Oy osti yhtiön viime vuoden marraskuussa ja yhtiöt fuusioidaan ensi vuoden alussa. Fuusion vuoksi yhtiö teki tarjouksensa Satakunnan Liikenne Oy:n nimissä.
> 
> Toimitusjohtaja Ravi Mehta Satakunnan Liikenne Oy:stä kertoo, että Rauman paikallisliikenne jatkuu pääsääntöisesti nykyisellään ja nykyisellä henkilöstöllä sekä autokalustolla. Vähitellen linja-autot vaihtuvat Oras-busseista Satakunnan Liikenteen väreihin ja tunnuksin maalattuihin autoihin.
> 
> Rauma kilpailutti samanaikaisesti kutsujärjestelmällä toimivan ns. palveluliikenteen hoitamisen 201015. Kutsuohjatun liikenteen hoitajaksi valittiin edullisimman tarjouksen jättänyt Raision Turistiauto Oy. Tarjouksen tekivät myös Satakunnan Liikenne Oy ja Länsi-Suomen Liikenne Oy.


LÄHDE:Satakunnan kansa

----------


## Eppu

Olenkin pohtinut viime aikoina, muuttuuko Rauman paikallisliikenteen aikataulujen ilme joskus Kabus -tyyliseksi. Nuo Oras-liikenteen nettisivutkin vaikuttavat olevan edelleen toiminnassa...

----------


## rane

> Koiviston Auto -yhtymään kuuluva Satakunnan Liikenne Oy on voittanut tarjouskilpailun Rauman kaupungin paikallisen linja-autoliikenteen hoitamisesta viisivuotiskauden 201015.


Tuo viisivuotiskausi on oikeammin 2010-2014.

----------


## anttipng

> Tuo viisivuotiskausi on oikeammin 2010-2014.


Loppuu siis tänä vuonna. Onko jatkosta tietoa?

----------


## TeeJii

Tällä hetkellä varmaan nuo konsernin muut paikallisliikenteiden tilat on vakautettava ja sitten vasta kesällä tai sen jälkeen aletaan neuvottelemaan Rauman paikkureista uudelleen..

----------


## kuukanko

> Loppuu siis tänä vuonna. Onko jatkosta tietoa?


Nähtävästi kahden vuoden optio käytettiin, sillä Rauma on nyt kilpailuttamassa uutta sopimusta kaudelle 1.1.2017 - 31.12.2019 + 3 vuoden optio.

Uuteen sopimukseen kuuluu kaupunkiliikenteen lisäksi kolmella bussilla koulupäivinä ajettavaa seutuliikennettä.

Kaiken kaluston on täytettävä Euro3-päästötaso, sen on oltava ilmastoitua ja edessä on oltava sähköinen linjakilpi. Kaupunkiliikenteen bussien on oltava matalalattiaisia, vähintään 10 metriä pitkiä ja niissä on oltava vähintään 30 kiinteää istumapaikkaa sekä vähintään yksi lastenvaunupaikka. Seutuliikenteen busseissa on oltava vähintään 54 pehmustettua istuinta sekä joko lastenvaunupaikka tai mahdollisuus laittaa lastenvaunut tavaratilaan.

Ansaintamallina on bruttomalli. Tarjous hinnoitellaan kiinteällä kuukausihinnalla sekä kilometripohjaisella muutoshinnalla liikenteen lisäyksille ja vähennyksille.

Tarjouspyyntö tarjouspalvelu.fi -palvelussa (vaatii rekisteröitymisen)

----------


## kuukanko

Rauman kaupunginhallitus valitsi maanantaina kilpailutuksen voittajaksi Satakunnan Liikenteen. Ainoa tarjous SatLin lisäksi tuli TLO:lta.

Jos SatLi hankkii liikenteeseen vaadittuja ilmastoituja matalalattiabusseja, niin niitä löytyisi vapaana konsernin sisältä HelB:ltä.

----------


## aki

Rauma luopumassa perinteisestä joukkoliikenteestä https://yle.fi/uutiset/3-11033032. Rauman kaupungin liikennepäällikkö Risto Peltonen arvioi, että nykyisenkaltainen kaupunkiliikenne vetelee viimeisiään ja Raumalla siirrytään lähivuosina kutsuliikenteeseen.

----------


## tohpeeri

> Rauma luopumassa perinteisestä joukkoliikenteestä https://yle.fi/uutiset/3-11033032. Rauman kaupungin liikennepäällikkö Risto Peltonen arvioi, että nykyisenkaltainen kaupunkiliikenne vetelee viimeisiään ja Raumalla siirrytään lähivuosina kutsuliikenteeseen.




Ei hyvä!   Taas yksi kaupunki lisää sarjaan: "Ajakaa omalla autolla tai pysykää kotona!".

----------


## kuukanko

Raumalla kilpailutetaan nyt paikallisliikennettä sopimuskaudelle 01.01.2023 - 31.05.2026 + 3 optiovuotta (todellinen lopetuspäivä kouluvuoden mukaisesti).

Kilpailutettavat linjat ovat:
1 Merirauma - Savila - Kourujärvi2A Savila - Lajo - Sinisaari - Savila2B Savila - Sinisaari - Lajo - Savila3 Kappelinluhta - Savila - Kortela4 Sorkka - Savila - Paroalho5 Uotila - Savila50 Lappi - Kolla - Uotila - Savila58 Savila - Uotila - Nihattula - Vasarainen59 Savila - Unaja - Vasarainen - Nihattula - Uotila - Savila80 Kodisjoki - Vasarainen - Monna - SavilaLapin seutuliikenne, jonka lähdöillä ei ole linjanumeroita
Kohteessa on 12 bussia:
4 matalalattiaista kaupunkibussia. Päästötaso vähintään Euro6. Istumapaikkoja vähintään 31 + 2 klaffia4 matalalattiaista pikkubussia. Päästötaso vähintään Euro6. Istumapaikkoja vähintään 16 + 2 klaffia2 matalalattiaista seutubussia. Päästötaso vähintään Euro6. Istumapaikkoja vähintään 44 + 2 klaffia. Istuinten oltava korkeaselkänojallisia ja pehmustettuja ja niissä on oltava turvavyöt ja käsinojat2 seutubussia (saa olla korkea tai matala). Päästötaso vähintään Euro5. Istumapaikkoja vähintään 44. Istuinten oltava korkeaselkänojallisia ja pehmustettuja ja niissä on oltava turvavyöt ja käsinojat
Koulupäivinä matalalattiaiset kaupunkibussit ovat linjoilla 1 ja 3, pikkubussit linjoilla 2A, 2B, 4, 5 ja 50, matalalattiaiset seutubussit linjoilla 4, 50 ja 80 ja muut seutubussit linjoilla 50, 58 ja 59 sekä Lapin seutuliikenteessä.

Kaluston maksimi-ikä on 15 vuotta ja linjakilometreillä painotettu keski-ikä korkeintaan 8 vuotta. Sähköbusseiksi muutettavat vanhat bussit lasketaan konversiohetkellä 3-vuotiaiksi.

Kaluston on oltava yhtenäisessä liikennöitsijän omassa ulkoasussa. Toisen joukkoliikenneviranomaisen tilaajavärityksessä olevaa kalustoa ei saa käyttää. Sopimuskauden aikana voidaan ottaa käyttöön tilaajaväritys matalalattiaisessa kalustossa.

Ansaintamallina on bruttomalli. Ratkaisuperusteena on pelkkä hinta.

Tarjoukset on jätettävä viimeistään 9.8.

----------


## TAKAMOOTTORI

Eli tosta voi lukea, että jos turkulaiset voittaa niin Turun tilaajavärisiä busseja ei tuoda maalaamatta Raumalle.

----------


## bussitietäjä

Sellainen kutina että Nobinakin saattaisi tarjota tähän.

----------


## 8.6

Kovin tiukoiksi ovat menneet kalustovaatimukset ympäri Suomea (toki poikkeuksiakin on, esim. Kajaani). Euro6-vaatimus menettelee, koska kyseisen päästötason kalustoa on valmistettu jo niin kauan, mutta kahdeksan vuoden keski-ikävaatimuksen vuoksi esimerkiksi KA-konsernin vuoden 2014 Citeat eivät yksinään kelpaisi tähän kilpailutukseen, jos myös seutu- ja pikkubussien yhteinen keski-ikä olisi samaa luokkaa. Tosin kun pikkubussit hankitaan uusina, ongelma ratkeaa Rauman tapauksessa, mutta yleensä ei.

----------


## onni

Kilpailutuksen voitti LS-Liikennelinjat.

----------


## kuukanko

Virallisesti kilpailu ratkaistaan vasta maanantaina, mutta päätösesitys on jo netissä.

Hintaerot olivat aika suuret:
LS-Liikennelinjat: 1 987 690,67 /vuosiVekka Group: 2 169 368,55 /vuosiSatakunnan Liikenne: 2 596 099,97 /vuosi

----------


## killerpop

Ja nyt on nimikin valittu, se on Rauman Gyyt
https://ls24.fi/uutiset/tassa-on-rau...la-lisayksella

----------


## eemeli113

Rauman Gyyt-liikenteen aikataulut ja reitit 1.1.2023 alkaen on julkaistu. Taannoisiin tarjouspyynnössä lueteltuihin linjoihin on tullut pieniä viilauksia sekä lisänä linjat 6 ja 53.

Aikataulut: https://www.rauma.fi/wp-content/uplo...ut-nettiin.pdf
Reitit: https://www.rauma.fi/wp-content/uplo...t-linjat-s.pdf

Ihan mielenkiintoista, että linjoille tuli näinkin paljon eri kirjainvariaatioita. Linja 2 näyttää ajavan täysin samalla reitillä ja aikataululla eri suuntiin kaksi kertaa tunnissa, onkohan tämä palvelutaso ihan tarpeellinen? Linjan 2 vuorot ajetaan ilmeisesti pikkubusseilla ja on kenties enemmän palveluliikenneluonteista.

Seutu+-vuoroiksi nimettyjä numerottomia lähiseutuvuoroja on näemmä vielä aika paljon. Onkohan nämä kaikki kuuluneet nyt kilpailutettuun sopimukseen vai ajetaanko niitä jollain ELY-soppareilla (mahd. Satakunnan Liikenne?) vielä?

----------


## Jonne Rantalainen

Raumalla ajetaan Salossa olleilla Volvo 8700LE:illa, jotka ovat Fölin keltaisia. Turun Citybusin entinen Sprinter 240 kaupungista löytyy myös. Varikolla oli havaittu TLO:n Volvo 8900LE-teli 46 sekä lyhyt 8900LE, entinen Savonlinja 416.

----------


## Eppu

> Raumalla ajetaan Salossa olleilla Volvo 8700LE:illa, jotka ovat Fölin keltaisia. Turun Citybusin entinen Sprinter 240 kaupungista löytyy myös. Varikolla oli havaittu TLO:n Volvo 8900LE-teli 46 sekä lyhyt 8900LE, entinen Savonlinja 416.


Jännä juttu, koska tilaaja muistaakseni nimenomaan kielsi muiden kaupunkien tilaajaväritykset. Toisaalta aikaa ei ole ollut maalautella niitä pois, joten ensimmäiset päivät mennään sitten näin. Autotarve on kyllä Raumalla olennaisesti pienempi kuin Salossa.

----------


## eemeli113

> Raumalla ajetaan Salossa olleilla Volvo 8700LE:illa, jotka ovat Fölin keltaisia. Turun Citybusin entinen Sprinter 240 kaupungista löytyy myös. Varikolla oli havaittu TLO:n Volvo 8900LE-teli 46 sekä lyhyt 8900LE, entinen Savonlinja 416.


Rauman kalustona oli ensimmäisenä liikennöintipäivänä LS-Liikennelinjat Oy:n #29-#31, #36-#40 ja #240. Linjalla kävi myös pyörähtämässä #46, josta en saanut kuvaa. Varikolle oli tuotu #5 Uudestakaupungista ja #27 Raumalta. Käsittääkseni nyt linjalla olleet keltaiset bussit ovat väliaikaiskalustoa ja ajoon on tulossa myöhemmin tilaajan väritys-, ikä- ja päästövaatimukset täyttävä kalusto.

Otin pari kuvaa ekana liikennöintipäivänä, ja ne löytyvät *tämän linkin* takaa.

----------

